# When do filly's usually first come into season?



## CSYMolly (26 August 2009)

Just wondering how long we can get away with turning my yearling out with my friends little colt.  She is just over a year and he is only 3.5 months old so we're fine for now but I think he will soon realise he is a boy!  They are so in love its really sweet but we don't need any accidents.


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 August 2009)

Your filly could come into season any time now (the youngest I've seen one of mine in season was 11 months!)  I've heard of an unweaned colt (less than 6 months old) getting a mare in foal so ....


----------



## CSYMolly (26 August 2009)

Eeek no don't say that, it'll break there little hearts to be separated but sound like we may just have to.  He hasn't shown THAT much interest in her yet just love grooming each other but think we'll ahve to separate them soon.  Thanks for the info


----------



## rubyrumba (26 August 2009)

My filly was in season at 12 months.


----------



## Thunderbirds R Gone (26 August 2009)

Mine is 18 months now and hasn't had a season yet - is this unusual?


----------



## crellow4 (26 August 2009)

My filly was cycling by the time she was a year old. I know this for certain as she herself foaled a month after her 2nd birthday! A hard lesson learned about just how quickly horses are mature.


----------

